# Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage



## baltic25 (5. April 2007)

Hallo 

Wenn man ihn vom Boot benutzt.....ist es besser vom treibenden Boot oder vom verankertem Boot????#c #c

Danke
Baltic25


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. April 2007)

*AW: Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage*

Moin Moin ,
solange die Drift nicht so stark ist in die Andrift werfen , dann geht es super ansonsten ankern . So halte ich es meist zumal ich die leichteren Buttlöffel bevorzuge :q :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Nordangler (6. April 2007)

*AW: Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage*

Je nach Drift in die Ab oder Andrift. Auch wie Michael schon sagte, bei zu starker Drift, das Boot verankern.


Sven


----------



## baltic25 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage*

Danke Jungs

aber was ist "starke Drift" 0,2kn oder 1,0kn oder ab wann fängt die starke Drift an.


----------



## Nordangler (6. April 2007)

*AW: Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage*

Alles was über Windstärke 3 ist. 

Sven


----------



## baltic25 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage*

alles klar ...danke#6


----------



## baltic25 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage*

So ich habe ihn gestestet....und muß sagen das Jungs mit "normalem" Grundgeschirr haben wesentlich besser gefangen :c ,kann natürlich daran liegen das ich das mit dem Butlöffel nicht kann|kopfkrat ....ich habe ausgeworfen und langsam rangezupft bei nahezu kaum Drift..eine Platte habe ich bekommen...oder was habe ich falsch gemacht#c ....wer kann helfen.

Baltic25


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage*

Moin Moin ,


baltic25 schrieb:


> ....ich habe ausgeworfen und langsam rangezupft bei nahezu kaum Drift..
> Baltic25


hast Du ständig und stetig gezupft oder haste Stopps von 10-20 sec. eingelegt und wie lang war Dein Vorfach ?

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## baltic25 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage*

Hallo Hornhechteutin

also mein Vorfach war ca 25cm und diese zwischenpausen habe ich nich so lange gemacht.....

Gruß Baltic25


----------



## baltic25 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage*

und kann es sein das die Rute eine wichtige Rolle spielt????
Ich habe das mit meiner leichten Pilkrute gemacht(Carisma Sensopilk 30-120gr) und 17er Fireline.Ich hatte meine Spinnrute vergessen#d


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage*

Moin Moin , 


baltic25 schrieb:


> und kann es sein das die Rute eine wichtige Rolle spielt????
> Ich habe das mit meiner leichten Pilkrute gemacht(Carisma Sensopilk 30-120gr) und 17er Fireline.Ich hatte meine Spinnrute vergessen#d


das ist sicher ein Grund weil Du die Bisse nicht so schnell erkennen konntest . Ich benutze für den Buttlöffel ne Spinnrute mit 40g Wurfgewicht . Ein weitere Fehler KÖNNTE die Stopps sein sowie das für meinen Geschmack viel zu lange Vorfach . Ich benutze ein Vorfach von max. 10 cm somit ist der Watti immer in Nähe des Löffels der die Platten/Dorsche ja anlocken soll .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## MichaelB (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage*

Moin,

wie jetzt... der Haken nur 10cm vom Löffel entfernt?

Dann kein Wunder, dass mir bislang nur kleine Dorsche auf den Leim.... aääähh Löffel gegangen sind #c 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## baltic25 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage*

Also o.k ....dann werde ich es nächste Woche wieder versuchen und zwar mit leichter Rute und 10cm Vorfach...:q 

Danke Hornhechteutin#h 

Gruß
Baltic25


----------



## Schutenpiet (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage*

Du Glücklicher, bei mir noch nicht mal das  #q  !!
Sag mal einer, beissen die auch auf Heringsstücken, oder nur auf WaWu  #c   
Sagt´s mir na LOOOOOOOS   |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

Peter


----------



## AlBundy (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage*

Moinsen,

@ AFS-Beckmann,

nur nicht verzagen! Immer weiter versuchen. Automatisch wirst du die Buttlöffeltechnik verfeinern und damit dann auch mehr Erfolg haben. #6 
Für mich persönlich mit eine der schönsten Methoden, Fische zu fangen!

Zur Köderwahl: 
Heringsfetzen oder Tobis sind erfolgreicher auf Steinbutt's. Diese lungern jedoch nicht unbedingt in Ufernähe (z.T. BB).
Sämtliche anderen Fischarten fängt man halt vorzugsweise mit Watti's oder Seeringelwürmern. Muschel- bzw. Krabbenfleisch stellt auch eine gute Variante dar! Du kannst ja auch Garnelen verwenden, die du dir vorher mit dem "Schieber" frisch vor'm Spülsaum am Strand versorgst.

Genial einfach!


----------



## larsgerkens (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage*

na dann werd ich freitag auf meine rbelly tour den buttlöffel einpacken.. war bisher leider auch noch nich so erfolgreich, kann aber sein dass es an der seebrücke lag 
petri und gruß
lars


----------



## Nordangler (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage*



larsgerkens schrieb:


> na dann werd ich freitag auf meine rbelly tour den buttlöffel einpacken.. war bisher leider auch noch nich so erfolgreich, kann aber sein dass es an der seebrücke lag
> petri und gruß
> lars




Lars wenn alles scheitert, kommst du mich mal auf dem Campingplatz besuchen und wir fahren dann mit dem Boot raus. Dann schauen wir gemeinsam nach Fehlern und den Umgang mit dem Buttlöffel.

Sven


----------



## Schutenpiet (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage*



AlBundy schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> @ AFS-Beckmann,
> 
> ...




Heute vor Dazendorf hat´s denn ja doch geklappt mit dem Bulö..:vik:

zwar nur einer, und untermaßig, aber viele Bisse, die ich nicht  umsetzen konnte...keine Ahnung was das für zwerge waren.|supergri

Peter


----------



## larsgerkens (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage*

@ nordangler...

verlockendes angebot  ... werde mich melden wenn ich mal in der nähe bin  ... vielen dank!!
gruß und petri
lars


----------



## Nordangler (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Heute vor Dazendorf hat´s denn ja doch geklappt mit dem Bulö..:vik:
> 
> zwar nur einer, und untermaßig, aber viele Bisse, die ich nicht  umsetzen konnte...keine Ahnung was das für zwerge waren.|supergri
> 
> Peter



Liegt eher an dir. 
Haben schon kleine Butt mit 7-8cm Länge gefangen. Aber Übung macht den Meister. Also wirst du auch irgendwann 95% der Bisse umsetzen.#6 

Sven


----------



## Schutenpiet (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Liegt eher an dir.
> Haben schon kleine Butt mit 7-8cm Länge gefangen. Aber Übung macht den Meister. Also wirst du auch irgendwann 95% der Bisse umsetzen.#6
> 
> Sven



Vielleicht gibt´s ja noch ´ne Lehrstunde vom Großen Löffler|supergri


Peter


----------



## Nordangler (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage*

Ich soll dir eine löffeln?? Gerne!! ;-)

Aber ernsthaft, habe schon oft genug gesagt, wer Lust und Zeit hat, wenn ich auf Campingplatz bin, fahre ich gerne mit raus und zeige es.

Sven


----------



## Laichhaken (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage*

evtl können wir ja mal ein löffeltreffen machen, hab mir auch son ding zum testen besorgt und kann dem ganzen trotz guter zustimmung noch nicht so ganz vertrauen,.....


----------



## Nordangler (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage*

Auch das geht bestimmt irgendwie. Wird aber ne kurzfristige Sache wegen Wind und so.

Sven


----------



## maki1980 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage*

Tag die Herrn,

also das hört sich alles sehr spannend an was ihr hier schreibt.
Habe nur noch nicht verstanden wie Ihr den Löffel führt. Zupfen oder einfach einholen?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage*

Moin Moin ,


maki1980 schrieb:


> . Zupfen oder einfach einholen?
> 
> Gruß
> Daniel


zupfen wie beim Zander angeln :q:q:q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Laichhaken (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage*

gibt es denn mal ein löffeltreffen?


----------



## larsgerkens (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage*

zupfen und dann ein paar sekunden liegen lassen oder ?? 
sonst hab ich es bisher immer falsch gemacht  
aber ich konnte meine ersten bieden platten sowie nen mini wittling verzeichnen während meine beiden mitangler, welche mit standart naturköder systemen fischten, schneider blieben  
langsam fange ich an das ding zu lieben *hrhr*

gruß und petri
lars


----------



## hornhechteutin (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage*

Moin Moin ,


larsgerkens schrieb:


> zupfen und dann ein paar sekunden liegen lassen oder ??




genau sooooo |supergri . Vom Belly aus sind die Teile immer dabei und gefangen hab ich damit auch immer |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## larsgerkens (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage*

ich habe nochmal ne ganz andere frage:

spielt die farbe eine wichtige Rolle? durch das ständige übern Sand schleifen haben meine Löffel doch erheblich farbe verloren, anfangs gold sind sie nun fast silber !!! sind andere farben eventuell fängiger?habe da immer rot im kopf??!
auch zusätzlich vorgeschaltete spinnerblättchen finde ich interessant? jemand irgendwelche erfahrungen?
gruß und petri
lars


----------



## Nordangler (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage*

Rein theoretisch spielt die Farbe keine Rolle. Von Anfang an gab es sie in goldfarbend. Auf Wunsch von Kunden gibt es sie inzwischen auch in einem rotton und in Buttdesign. Habe mit allen drei gefischt und keine merklichen Unterschiede festgestellt. Außer, dass der buttdesign in den Dämmerung etwas besser fing.
Die Farbe fängt wie jeder Köder erst den Angler dann die Fische!!! ;-)
Zusätzlicher Spinnerblatt oder Perlen bringen dir nichts. Kannst sie also getrost weglassen.

Beim zupfen kannst du den Löffel dann auch mal ein paar Sekunden liegen lassen.
Ich hoffe, dass die DVD "leichtes Ostseeangeln" bald fertig gestellt ist. Dort ist dann das Angeln mit dem Buttlöffel komplett erklärt und es wird gezeigt wie er läuft und fängt.

Hier kann man vorab schon mal sich den Trailer anschauen!!!

http://www.bigcatchtv.de/video/uxb_Der-Buttl-ffel

Sven


----------



## larsgerkens (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage*

cool!! danköö

gruß
lars


----------



## danmarkhuse (16. August 2007)

*AW: Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage*

....
wie sieht es bei dunkelheit mit den fängen des Buttlöffels aus.
Habt ihr es schonmal probiert?


----------



## Laichhaken (17. August 2007)

*AW: Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage*

ich habe z.b. meine ersten versuche noch vor mir, bis jetzt blieb der löffel noch trocken!


----------



## Nordangler (19. August 2007)

*AW: Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage*



danmarkhuse schrieb:


> ....
> wie sieht es bei dunkelheit mit den fängen des Buttlöffels aus.
> Habt ihr es schonmal probiert?




An einigen Ecken habe ich damit auch gut Butt gefangen, dazu reichlich Dorsche.

Sven


----------



## The_Duke (20. August 2007)

*AW: Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage*

Hallo zusammen!

Nachdem ich die Boardsuche genügend strapaziert und wenig bis nix gefunden habe, komm ich nicht drumrum zu fragen:

Wie sieht es mit dem Buttlöffel in der Nordsee aus?
Ich bin im Oktober für zwei Wochen auf Amrum und möchte dort in den tiefen Rinnen im Bereich Fähranleger (außerhalb Fährbetrieb erlaubt!) den Buttlöffel von Land aus ausprobieren.
Muss ich auf etwas bei der Montage achten (im Vergleich zur Ostsee)?
Welches Gewicht schlagt ihr bei auflaufendem Wasser vor und welches um den Höchststand herum?
Wassertiefe ca. 6-8m am Anleger.
Spinnrute  30-60g und 3m, sowie 12er Geflochtene auf 4000er Exage OK oder doch lieber etwas schwerer?
Ist ein 45g schwerer Effzett eine Alternative?

Ich hab diese Technik auf Plattfisch noch nie ausprobiert und bin deshalb über jegliche Tipps dankbar!


----------



## Laichhaken (20. August 2007)

*AW: Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage*

hab zwar selber noch immer keine erfahrungen mit dem löffel gemacht, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen das du mit einem 60g löffel gut fahren würdest...

ich werde meine löffel wol gegen ende september testen wenn ich endlich wieder mit dem belly los komme...


----------



## Nordangler (22. August 2007)

*AW: Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage*

die 55 gr. sind eigentlich für das tiefere Wasser gedacht. Mit dem Belly fährst du mit den 35 gr. bzw. 27 gr. wesentlich besser. Kommst ja auch selten ins tiefere Wasser mit dem Belly.

Sven


----------



## orca82 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage*

Hallo, 
setzt ihr die Löffel auch vom Ufer aus ein?

Gruß Orca


----------



## Nordangler (4. September 2007)

*AW: Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage*

Du kannst sie auch vom Ufer aus einsetzen. Wichtig ist aber, dass du weißt wie die Bodenbeschaffung und die Tiefe ist. Du möchtest den Buttlöffel ja nicht versenken.
Also dort einsetzen wo Sandfelder oder nur geringer Bewuchs ist.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (22. September 2007)

*AW: Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage*

Werde morgen mal mit dem Löffel mich an die Platten wagen. Mal schauen was vor D... passiert.

Sven


----------



## Stokker (22. September 2007)

*AW: Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage*

Ich habe mir im August auch schon einen Vorrat angelegt. Mal sehen wie die im November einschlagen. 
Kann man die eigentlich selber bauen? Die fressen ja echt Löcher in die Kontoauszüge...


----------



## Nordangler (22. September 2007)

*AW: Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage*

mmmhhhh nachbauen kannst du sie bestimmt. Aber eigentlich solltest du mit den Buttlöffel sehr lange auskommen. Ich verbrauche durchschnittlich alle 2 Jahre einen Buttlöffel vom Boot oder Belly aus. Daher sind sie wieder günstig. 

Sven


----------



## Stokker (25. September 2007)

*AW: Noch ne Buttlöffelfrage*



Nordangler schrieb:


> mmmhhhh nachbauen kannst du sie bestimmt. Aber eigentlich solltest du mit den Buttlöffel sehr lange auskommen. Ich verbrauche durchschnittlich alle 2 Jahre einen Buttlöffel vom Boot oder Belly aus. Daher sind sie wieder günstig.
> 
> Sven


Jau ,wenn das immer so laufen würde, das wäre natürlich super.
Aber ich riskiere gerne was beim Angeln. Ich gehe eigentlich keiner Steinpackung aus dem Wege. Und wenn ich Felsen auf dem Echolot sehe, dann wird dort auch gefischt. Ich denke mir mal ,dass es auf Dauer  teuer werden könnte .
Aber schauen wir erst mal ,wie so ein Löffel überhaupt funktioniert. Ich bin schon total neugierig darauf. Man liest ja schliesslich nur Gutes davon. :k


----------

